# symprove - speak up



## as38dm2 (Jul 7, 2012)

has anyone tried symprove? what have been the results? i am thinking of purchasing this but it is really pricey given that i live in the US. was hoping i could get some information first.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

.


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

i haven't heard one bad thing about symprove but i haven't tried it myself.I really want to try it but i live in the U.S and I can't seem to find anywhere that will ship it to me. Did you find any sites that would?


----------



## fruitlover (Aug 10, 2012)

Haven't tried symprove as well but I heard it from my friend. She told me it's like a probiotics but I don't have any idea at all on what is it for and would love to know some info as well. Looking forward to seeing more info on this discussion. Thanks!


----------



## fairy78 (Aug 9, 2012)

WWW.symprove.com has all the details - I've read only good things - apparently it goes straight to where it should go and is a lot better than the yoghurts etc - I'm tempted to try it


----------



## maestro (Jun 21, 2011)

Ive been on symprove for 3 and a half weeks, ive noticed massive improvement, I was in constant pain for 10 years and now atleast half the time im nearly pain free, also my non existant appetite is slowy coming back, Im actually starting to enjoy food again.Just a word of warning, its strong stuff and for the first 2 weeks I have awfull detox like symptoms, I felt very run down like I had a heavy cold.


----------



## ibshelp1 (Sep 14, 2012)

where can i get symprove in USA?


----------



## mr120 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have IBS-D, but 4 months of Symprove had no effect on me.


----------



## Mr. Hungry (Dec 21, 2011)

maestro, can you please give us an update on how it went with symprove ? TIA


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's probiotics, yes? Not good for most of us with IBS-C, I think it's geared more for people with IBS-D?

Reviews on Amazon.com:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Symprove-Live-Activated-Bacteria-Passion/dp/B007KJIVC8/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------

